

100 growth hacks in 100 days: Day 1 - timothy89
http://timothy.userapp.io/post/66678739796/100-growth-hacks-in-100-days-day-1

======
jsonne
This is an incredibly smart move. My entire company is focused on solving the
gap between signup and integration. You have no idea how many people just
abandon ship because they feel overwhelmed and confused. Even something as
simple as a help button can do wonders for retention. Good on you! This is a
great first step.

~~~
timothy89
Thank you for your support :) Will be interesting to see the final results
after 100 days.

------
timothy89
Any tips and feedback is appreciated! :)

~~~
crindy
they all thought us one valuable thing they all taught us one valuable thing

Good other than that. Be sure to keep us updated with the results of each
day's action.

~~~
timothy89
Ah, thanks man! Yes, will keep you updated. The results will probably be
published after a week or so, after each post.

------
timothy89
Does anyone know why I just dropped several points? :(

~~~
lauren_redgrave
Welcome to HN :)

